

App yourself - build publish & share - mannus

bit.ly/mmYstA
======
jnorthrop
FYI -- many folks here, me included, won't follow a shortened link.

------
mannus
You can give it a try @ bit.ly/mmYstA

------
mannus
or @ www.yabb.me

